# Axle Swap - Straight To Drop



## Ted B (Aug 25, 2012)

I am considering buying a 2008 26KBRS...but have learned that in 2007, Keystone went from a "drop" axle to a "straight" axle, lifting the trailer up 4". My challenge is I want to store the TT in a shop with a 10' door so I need the lower stance. Has anyone switched their trailer from a stright axle to a drop axle? I've read about swaps the other way.

And maybe more importantly, does anyone have this trailer and can tell me what is the clearance from the top of the tire to the top of the inner fender? Is there 6-7"?

Thanks


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd be happy to let you swap your axles for mine on my 04 26rs. I'd appreciate a few more inches of clearance.


----------

